# Show off your ice cream screen



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Ice cream sandwich up and running on my touchpad. I haven't done much in the way of customization so I am looking for some ideas. Please share your creations of this great ROM. Thanks,


----------



## jhamer (Feb 3, 2012)

I've only had mine for a few days but here is what it looks like so far. It changes day to day lol. Still getting used to what works the best for me.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Just getting settled in. Will post more soon.










Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

wrong sub forum...


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there a way to create "hubs" with stock launcher? I could do with ADW EX but seem to be lacking a few options now. 
Thaks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## DTCBob (Aug 26, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Is there a way to create "hubs" with stock launcher? I could do with ADW EX but seem to be lacking a few options now.
> Thaks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


The best place to start is to get the live wallpaper, MultiLive Wallpaper
then check out this guide

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1232359


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

Moved thread.

This looks really cool, you guys noticing much extra battery drain?


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

New wallpaper, keeping main screen simple...









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

DTCBob said:


> The best place to start is to get the live wallpaper, MultiLive Wallpaper
> then check out this guide
> 
> Thanks, checked out. Seems the only way to create "hubs" is with launcher pro or adw ex. I was trying to avoid those as I am quite excited about this stock launcher.
> ...


Not noticeable change coming from xron 2.9.1. Maybe a little heavier.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

